# Returning Mason



## Lightlife (Oct 30, 2018)

I was a member of The Three Pillars (T3P) and have been an inactive member of this forum for about 5 years.  I have been in every line chair except the Master.  I also spent two years as a DEO and a stint on the committee of the Virginia Masonic Herold.  I have worked in or for the US Department of Defense for more than 40 years and have taught at the graduate level at Norwich University and The George Washington University.  I am an honorary life member of Salem Lodge #4, Salem, OR (presented for my father's work, not mine), a life member of several lodges in Virginia and a life member of the Scottish Rite.  I am also a Royal Arch Mason and a member of the Texas Lodge of Research.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 30, 2018)

Glad you're back on here, Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Greetings and welcome back Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 4, 2018)

Lightlife said:


> I was a member of The Three Pillars (T3P) ....



Alumni Unite !

I was there too.. I think I was "Bloke" there too.. but might have used other Screen Names (Only had one account, but can't remember what it was called !).


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 4, 2018)

I was at T3P so long ago... probably as trysquare.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 5, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> I was at T3P so long ago... probably as trysquare.


When it closed - did you go to TSS ?

T3P was a great site... but so is this


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 6, 2018)

I was one of the early members of TSS, yes. There was another forum that this one spun off from but the name continuously escapes me.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 6, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> I was one of the early members of TSS, yes. There was another forum that this one spun off from but the name continuously escapes me.


myfreemasonry ?


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 6, 2018)

No, this was Masons of Texas before MF. Similar construction, some of the same older members here, a lot of game playing.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 27, 2019)

Welcome back...


----------

